# Rufus is One year old today!



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

*Rufus pic's*

O.K. Why can't I upload the pictures???


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rufus - but please tell me you outgrow the getting into everything this year. Wrigley is about 8 months and is into EVERYTHING...nothng is safe from his big mouth. 
Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I came home today to find Walmart bags all over the back yard.

I'm sorry...I can't seem to upload the pictures.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup - that sounds like Wrigley. Lately his favorite has been to get a brand new roll of paper towels and tear it to shreds all over my kitchen.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhh gotta love that age. Casey was one on the 6th of March and is a monster to. He is crated if not around him. He chewed my baseboard in his room last month but after a reminder of why we don't do that he hasn't touched it since.
Lots of bones around I try ot buy new ones ever couple weeks to switch them up a bit.
Mandy was never destructive. 
Paper towel is a delicasy to Casey he can sniff one out of anywhere.
Mandy's favourite treat is to grab the dryer sheet. As soon as I open dryer she is routing through the clothes BUGGER


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

How did you remind him not to chew the baseboard? Teddy was like that when we got him - I just realized that he is not chewing any more - I don't know if he grew out of it or I got through to him lol He is 3


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Yelled hollered screamed at top of my longs when cought him doing it LOL I scared the crap out of him and then took him by the collar to his crate.
It is brand new last year molding that the one pc is totally destroyed. Thankfully only the one pc. I heard a noice and thought it was him chewing his bone against the wall. When I come down to check i must have looked like a crazy woman.

Whatever it worked.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rufus,
why dont you try and put some pics on here with photobucket its what i use  would love to see the pics


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I just signed up with photo bucket and put some photos there. Now to figure out how to move them here.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

maddiek said:


> I just signed up with photo bucket and put some photos there. Now to figure out how to move them here.


Well you hoover over the pic you want to add and a box shows up copy the link for the http then past it on here let me know how you get on


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

*Rufus Pic's*

Finally, I think I've got it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Worth the wait your poodle is gorgeous


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_BEAUTIFUL boy!! I wish I had some advice to offer on the chewing bit but neither of my poodles did it much. Actually, Carly never chewed anything she wasn't supposed to have. Billy did start with toilet paper. I scolded him whenever I caught him with it and I suppose because he is very sensitive, he responded quickly and stopped. Didn't much enjoy having my home toilet papered by my own dog! :smile:_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he's beautiful but the pix are still too small lol!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love his color looks sunny ! He is beautiful


----------



## BigEdLB (Oct 16, 2009)

maddiek said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I have had many dogs in my lifetime. I have to say that Rufus is the best. He is affectionate, protective and intelligent. He adores my granddaughter.
> 
> He is also the most destructive dog that I have ever had. He gets into everything. I think that goes along with the intelligence. I will try to upload some pictures.



Red Rufus - destructive? Red Rufuses have an initial D for destructive as the middle name. 

Three leashes and two sofa pillows, and sheet music from my sons piano class..... :lol:

But he's also "affectionate, protective and intelligent."


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww, he's gorgeous!!! My girl is 3 and a half years old now, and I don't trust her home alone outside of her crate.... lol.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Rufus is beautiful!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUFUS!!!! arty:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved the pics. Now you can increase the dimensions next time! Happy Birthday Rufus!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rufus! You are a cutie!arty:


----------

